# Zu große Datei bei Adobe Premiere Pro 1.5 - wie kleiner kriegen?



## Dude33 (21. März 2007)

Folgendes Problem: Ich will ein 2 Minuten-Video machen. Das Ausgangsmaterial ist in 640x480 und 25fps (falls das hier von Bedeutung ist). 

In Premiere habe ich die folgenden Einstellungen vorgenommen:
Dateityp: Microsoft AVI
Bereich: vollständige Sequenz
Kompressor: Cinepack Codec by Radius
Framegröße: 640x480
Framerate: 25fps
Qualität: 75%

Nun bekomme ich eine Datei von knapp 200MB. 
Ich hab zuerst hier gesucht und mir dann Virtualdub heruntergeladen. Wenn ich dort allerdings wieder eine AVI mit 65% Qualität erstelle (gleicher Compressor) wird diese Datei nur 2 MB kleiner als die vorherige.
Angepeilt hatte ich ein Ergebnis von deutlich unnter 100MB, möglichst um die 50 MB.

Ich bin noch totaler Anfänger und kenne mich dementsprechend wenig aus (habe davor nur mit dem Movie Maker geschnitten - abgesehen von einer alten Pinnacle Studio-Version , die ich von meinem Onkel bekommen hatte, die ging aber nicht richtig - und dort war das Ergebnis bei - für mein Auge - ähnlicher Qualität DEUTLICH kleiner),
Grundkenntnisse besitze ich von daher so gut wie noch gar nicht.

Ist meine Vorstellung von 50-60MB überhaupt realistisch? Wenn ja, wie erreiche ich das am besten?

Danke im Vorraus für alle helfenden Kommentare.


----------



## axn (21. März 2007)

Hallo,

Cinepack ist uralt und - äh - kacke. Mpeg4 Verfahren machen sich viel besser, DivX oder Xvid für die AVI. Quicktime punktet mit dem H.264 - sehr zu empfehlen...

mfg

axn


----------



## Dude33 (21. März 2007)

Ok, dann probier ich mit deinen Tips noch ein wenig, aber bei der ersten Quicktimedatei, die ich erstellt habe, muss ich einen Fehler gemacht haben, die wurde 1,6GB groß.

Danke für deine Anregungen. 

Hab den Film aber vorläufig nochmal mit dem Movie Maker speichern lassen, ist nur noch 40MB groß.


----------

